# Super glue help



## homerjay (Dec 30, 2014)

Hi all, I'm wondering if anyone has used Lepage ultra gel super glue on your reef?


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

What's the chemical name? Cyanoacrylate.?


----------



## homerjay (Dec 30, 2014)

Yes it says contains cyanoacrylate.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

i use this quite a bit. works quite well.


----------



## homerjay (Dec 30, 2014)

Will it work underwater or do I need to remove my rock? It's a pretty big rock and hoping not to remove it.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Cyano kicks in water, so it will work, but you don't have much time.......


----------



## cerebrous (Jan 30, 2013)

Does anyone know where to buy a HUGE bottle of Super Glue Gel for Cheap besides the stuff at Dollar store???


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

frag box has decent size bottles for a decent price
if not try hobby stores, but might be pricey ther


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

cerebrous said:


> Does anyone know where to buy a HUGE bottle of Super Glue Gel for Cheap besides the stuff at Dollar store???


This is the cheapest 20g tube I know

http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c378020916/p17715901.html

The stuff at the dollar store works great too. I like the lepage stuff because the dispenser doesn't get all gummed up after each use.


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

My son's into RC cars. We used to buy ours from Hobbyking - cheapest I ever found, and it works really well. They sell it in various viscosities - from "Super Thin" (watery) through to "Thick" (more gel-like), depending on the drying time required. "Medium" was always a "happy medium" for me!:

http://hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/__7173__HobbyKing_Super_Glue_CA_50g_1_7oz_Medium.html


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Best bang for the buck gel (cyanoacrylate) ... Dollarama!! Awesome for glueing down coral frags


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Sea MunnKey said:


> Best bang for the buck gel (cyanoacrylate) ... Dollarama!! Awesome for glueing down coral frags


Actually its not. You need to look at how many ml you are getting in a tube. Most of the cheap ones only have 3-4 ml per bottle versus 50-75ml bottles most lfs sell like ecotech or other brand name ones.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Look like very cheap, are they shipping from HK? How much and how long will it take for the shipping?



Windowlicka said:


> My son's into RC cars. We used to buy ours from Hobbyking - cheapest I ever found, and it works really well. They sell it in various viscosities - from "Super Thin" (watery) through to "Thick" (more gel-like), depending on the drying time required. "Medium" was always a "happy medium" for me!:
> 
> http://hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/__7173__HobbyKing_Super_Glue_CA_50g_1_7oz_Medium.html


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

notclear said:


> Look like very cheap, are they shipping from HK? How much and how long will it take for the shipping?


I used to order from these guys when they only had a Hong Kong operation. I used to add all kinds of (heavier) batteries to the order, so calculating shipping costs -per item- were difficult to assess, but I don't recall them being massively prohibitive. Typically shipping used to take somewhere in the 1-2 week range (once the order ships, we were at the mercy of couriers!). Never once was charged duty/brokerage fees on these orders.

Since then, they have now opened up a US warehouse. I haven't ordered from them in almost 2 years (and never from the US), so I can't speak to their service from South of the border, but their Hong Kong service was always excellent, and the quality of their product was superb.

Check-out some of their tools too - they're meant for RC hobbyists, but some of the knives/files/cutting tools are ridonkulously cheap & handy for a multitude of purposes:

http://hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/__9334__Hobbyking_12_Point_snap_knives_10pcs_set_.html
http://hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/__9335__Hobbyking_8_Point_snap_knife_5pcs_set_.html


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks. What is the url of their HK site?


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Same URL. Each product tells you in the availability section where it ships from.

I have nothing to do with these guys, other than being a satisfied customer. If you have specific questions for/about them, they have a "Live Chat" option in the top right corner of their website - feel free to click it!


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

just did a quick check - with shipping - 8 of the medium glue is about $34 USD.

I just noticed they have the BSI IC gel stuff which is IMO the best stuff out there for marine. This stuff is really thick and has a quick cure time. 

"IC-GEL is an excellent putty for plastic models. It will fill any void and can be formed to many shapes. Applying INSTA-SET allows IC-GEL to be sanded or filed to final shape in less than 20 seconds. Autobody repairmen have finished their jobs in a fraction of the time by using IC-GEL with the additional advantage over normal body putties of superior bonding to metal surfaces. IC-GEL, along with MAXI-CURE, is also used for the underwater bonding of coral to rock."

I think i'll probably put an order in - PM me if anyone wants to piggyback and split shipping (% based on $).


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

the super glue in the OP is (i find) the best glue to use in the reefs. all frags stay put. problem is that the nozzle gets clogged, and there's not much in the tube. easy to controll tho. it's also the most expensive.

gorilla glue - about the same price but you get 3x as much. nozzle clogs, works slightly as good as the lepage

echotech - a bit more than the gorilla glue, good price point, nozzle never clogs, but doesn't work as well as the other two. 

dollarstore- works decent, cheapest, tube is really like a one time use, holds well but isn't thick enough.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

How quick is the cure time? If it is within a minute, then it may be too quick.



noy said:


> I just noticed they have the BSI IC gel stuff which is IMO the best stuff out there for marine. This stuff is really thick and has a quick cure time.


----------



## cerebrous (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the link to HobbyKing 

I think I'm going to order some

BTW - BSI IC gel stuff --> Stuff is really good I just ran out and never got a chance to reorder the stuff from the US.


----------



## cerebrous (Jan 30, 2013)

One more place to buy if you don't want to ship...

http://plasticworld.ca/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=4&products_id=144


----------

